# 11 weeks pregnant - lower back and hip pain...



## JJandBellaMum

Hi - i am 11 weeks 3 day pregnant and for the lat couple of days i've been getting really achey back ache and hip pain, i'm pretty sure that its probably everything stretching BUT is anyone else getting this?

The back ache is really low, almost in the bum area (sorry TMI) and the hip pain is just on one side (the left).

i've had a couple of scans already so know that its not an ectopic pregnancy.


----------



## Laura31

I know the feeling im 12 weeks today and have been getting the same pains ! I put it down to doing to much but got scan on thur so will see but i feel everything is fine xx so im not worried xx


----------



## hot tea

I have exactly the same pains. When I lean forward I sometime have a shooting pain in my left hip.


----------



## lynnikins

keep an eye on it hun if the pain in your lowerback almost seems to be in the bones in your bum then it could be something like spd or pgp ( see the support thread in pregnancy club ) i hope for your sake its not and i would imagine the hip pain is a trapped nerve


----------



## DrGomps

its likely just your hips growing and making room to widen the birth canal. I get lots of funky feelings in my hips and pain in my lower back, behind my buttocks and it hurts like mad. I would suggest doing yoga and other prenatal exercises (if you doctor approves of course). HElps me. But I think this is very common in pregnancy. They even talk about it on one of my prenatal workout dvds and have special stretches for that.


----------



## 88shelz

most likely just stretching as said. this is how i found out i was preg. went to hosp in agony and they told me it was stretching. anything you are unsure of though dont be afraid to speak to your doctor.


----------



## seoj

I've actually had lower back/hip pain for years! Due to a past injury... and have had acupuncture and massage and chiropractic care to help keep it in check. I still go to the chiropractor every week as well. If it continues to bother, might be worth looking into massage or something to help? 

For me this is what tends to work... 

- Stretching every night before bed
- Ice or heat (when needed), although ice helps with inflammation best. 
- Sleep with body pillow between legs (side sleeper) so it keeps my hips in alignment. 

I know it's NO fun... hope your feeling better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Thank you everyone!!

I think i will ring my midwife tomorrow just to get it checked out, i will also ask about the Yoga!

I'm pretty sure when i had my daughter she stretched everything as far as it would go (she weighed 11lbs 3o at birth) so hopefully it won't be the SPD or PGP and it is just the stretching.

Thanks again!


----------



## DrGomps

wow 11lbs!! thats a big girl!! did you deliver vaginally!!! Was she past her due date??


----------



## JJandBellaMum

She was 8 days overdue, i went into labour on my induction date and got to 4cm dilated and everything stopped, opted for a c-section as it was the best option at the time - i had a previous c-section with my son and didn't want to have the hormone drip and risk ripping the scar. Was good i opted for c-section as she was well and truly stuck, and when she came out she had bruises under her eyes and a huge bump on her head where she had been trying to 'burrow' / dig her way out. She's absolutely tiny now though lol - very tall and skinny.
I am hoping to have another try at a VBAC this time, but my midwife has said that there is absolutely no way... got to see consultant on 27th may so going to ask then.


----------

